# Cycle King seatpost...



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Does any one have one of these?

34,9x350mm Seatpost...


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nup, but I've been looking at them for my project but I need an offset post not straight post. I'll keep waiting for Cycle King to bring out a setback carbon post 34.9mm.

Let us know how they perform, it looks beautifull and its super light


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Man, I would be all over that post if it was 400mm in length(I'm right on the min insert limit line on my WSC carbon post now). I've been waiting for new ultimate, but it seems as though its never coming. At this point I'de jump on almost anything, can't believe the choices are so limited in this diameter. If Cycle King can pump theses out why can't anyone else?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap! I'll let you guys know how it performs...

As for now the weight is dead on the advertised... Nice surprise!

I just installed it. Didn't ride it yet... Marathon next weekend.

I was too waiting for the New Ultimate one.. Or Tune... Man, I almost got an ulcer... :madmax:

The reason I chose this one was the weight (not that bad), size (350mm long is perfect for me) and price...

This is how it looks on the bike.



















Also the clamp area is much bigger. Seat rails appreciate that...


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

does it have any rider weight limit?

thanks for your report


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Ño rider weight limit... At least I couldn't find that info...


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks anyway.
I suppose with that weight it must be enough reinforced...

does it include titanium bolts?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap! Ti bolts. It seems stronger than a kcnc by the looks... But that's just how it seems...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

hey batas where did you get the seatpost?

what about an AX-Lightness Europa Seatpost?
http://fairwheelbikes.com/axlightnesseuropaseatpost316x350l3-p-183.html
lovelly and f***** expensive sorry


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> hey batas where did you get the seatpost?
> 
> what about an AX-Lightness Europa Seatpost?
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/axlightnesseuropaseatpost316x350l3-p-183.html
> lovelly and f***** expensive sorry


 The Ax was the one I wanted... But the price is insane... This one is selling for 60€ on e-bay, thats 250€ LESS than the Ax...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

look at this seat post in the bottom: http://www.forumbtt.net/index.php/topic,7238.150.html
MSC Carbon 31.6x350mm he says. its very similar to your cycle king...
Guess someone is rebranding this.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

yes, those MSC seatpost are exactly the same as Cycle King, but twice the price
they just change the sticks


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

And Saso seatpost's too... They all seem the same...


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice find Batas, the clamping looks superior to KCNC.


----------



## Sexyblackbmw (Mar 7, 2007)

where can I buy this in canada? someone email me the link please! [email protected]


----------



## alcaria (May 11, 2007)

Here is another one that looks almost the same for €59,95 at

http://www.regiabike.com/Componentes.htm

350 mm
27,2 / 31,6 mm
148 g / 170 g
Carbon/Titan/Alu

http://www.zoulou-bikes.com/z-comp_sattelstuetze.htm

I don't know if its any good. Well it looks good at least, but I'm using a KCNC TI PRO LITE 142g


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

alcaria said:


> Here is another one that looks almost the same for €59,95 at
> 
> http://www.regiabike.com/Componentes.htm
> 
> ...


 Yeap! Thats the price I payed on E-Bay. BUT my version has a much MUCH rails friendly attachment.... Thing...  More clamping area.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

alcaria said:


> I don't know if its any good. Well it looks good at least, but I'm using a KCNC TI PRO LITE 142g


Yes, but the KCNC has a 85kg weight limit :thumbsup:


----------



## alcaria (May 11, 2007)

Soya said:


> Yes, but the KCNC has a 85kg weight limit :thumbsup:


Yes that is true, and also more expensive. But I weigh around 73Kg. But next time I need a seatpost this one will be on my list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah. Well I'm right at 87kg, so possibly a little unsafe.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

I have my 34,9 CK seatpost!
188g on my scale, and very good finished


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

STS said:


> I have my 34,9 CK seatpost!
> 188g on my scale, and very good finished


 Cool!! Pics?


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

*31.6 cycle king post on scale*

I just bought a cycle king post on e-bay. Shipped from China a 1 week! It is very well finished. I bought a 31.6 for my Pedal force build that is going to take a long time. Here are some photos of the post and a cycle king carbon clamp.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

has anyone had any issues on the CK carbon seatpost?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

wannabeRacer said:


> has anyone had any issues on the CK carbon seatpost?


 None so far... It seems very solid.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

You guys think that seat rail base will hold up with use? The carbon sits on the alu edges. Looks nice, otherwise. I need to get another light post, and this looks like little better than my KCNC.


----------



## DKTC (Aug 27, 2007)

Used for 1 month with a and no problem. The cycle king wording sems to be opposite orientation from most other seatpost.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I wish CK will bring out a seatback size 34.9 x 350mm, as Ritchey WCS post is too expensive.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

rensho said:


> You guys think that seat rail base will hold up with use? The carbon sits on the alu edges. Looks nice, otherwise. I need to get another light post, and this looks like little better than my KCNC.


 Well, can´t answer that, but that carbon part sits on 3 layers... Alu layer (outside), carbon post (middle) and alu again (inside).

If it doens´t hold up, I'll buy the alu version of the seat rail base...


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Man, that looks like one of the most poorly designed seat claps. I could so see that moving on my when I ride.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

hey Batas, how's the cycle king seatpost going?


----------



## clint999 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have my 34,9 CK seatpost!
188g on my scale, and very good finished


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

wannabeRacer said:


> hey Batas, how's the cycle king seatpost going?


 Hi! So far, I'm very pleased!!! Nice seatpost.

Here with the latest aquisition: Saevid S1 seat.








S1 Scale1


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nice bargain. Is it confortable for marathon races?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> nice bargain. Is it confortable for marathon races?


 Too soon to tell... Only 1 week old and 2-3h rides. For that is OK. have to test on long rides... The only negative point so far is the flex. Very low. Very.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

damn thats a stiff board! would be good for soft road bike riding.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks for the reply Batas, cool looking carbon saddle you got there.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there other place we can buy the cycleking seatpost or a rebranded one instead of ebay?


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

i get a rebranded one for $67.. 31.6mm still on the way 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-VORTEX-CARBON-SEATPOST-TITANIUM-BOLT_W0QQitemZ270328724301QQihZ017QQcategoryZ106951QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

well who is really making this seatposts? Vortex or Cycleking or other?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> well who is really making this seatposts? Vortex or Cycleking or other?


neither of them. they just put their label

it's always hard to tell who actually produces what down there...anyway - a great seatpost for the value.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah I could buy it with no label if it made it cheaper. 
I'm now trying to find a seller for this seatpost in Europe so I dont have to pay import duties by having to buy from Hongkong. Anyone knows one?


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

another one.. labeled different

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=102

25 Euros seems a big deal


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

FueLEX8 said:


> another one.. labeled different
> 
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=102
> 
> 25 Euros seems a big deal


nice find mate! :thumbsup: just wipe out the superstar logo and we have a big deal.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*easy*



sergio_pt said:


> nice find mate! :thumbsup: just wipe out the superstar logo and we have a big deal.


that's easy: just take some emery cloth and after that put some new laquer.

I have done this to my Token seatpost+saddle as well.

25 Euro is just unreal....it's well worth a couple of minutes spent taking off those stupid bold letters.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

It doesnt seem like the same item - if you look at the bar supporting the two bolts, The superstar version has different angle. Hopefully it's the only difference?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

yes really idiot logo... You probably dont need to use any laquer after sanding. I'd use fine sandpaper and then polish it, just like I did to my carbon handlebar that had some dents with laquer coming off. 

Ausable what do you see diferent in the superstar seatpost from the cycleking seatpost? Looks the same to me.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

They look the same to me except diferent logo.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> They look the same to me except diferent logo.


No -Batas seatpost has the clamping part in a more or less 90 degree angle like other seatposts of this type too.

The other post has quite a bit of an angle. This might be useful on some bikes with very low seatangle but usually i'd say the angle is a bit too much.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

ok the hole has an offset angle. I was imagining that the clamping bolts were not tight in the superstar seatpost so they would drop a little forward. But thinking a bit it might even be useful to have this angle because has I've experienced and everyone that has used a seatpost with a clamping system like this, there is bolt that is screwed in more than other causing different tension in the bolts and in the seat rails. this way the bolts will be almost even tight and horizontal to the ground.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks batas, I was still figuring out how to describe the difference in proper english


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

FueLEX8 said:


> another one.. labeled different
> 
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=102
> 
> 25 Euros seems a big deal


well I end out to order the seatpost without knowing the store! shame on me!  Lets see how everything goes and how the seatpost behaves. I needed a more confortable seatpost because thomson is freaking stiff!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

my superstar carbon seatpost arrived pretty fast! :thumbsup:

here it is 31.6 x 350mm 189g, lost 20g from the thomson elite seatpost trimmed.
I can also trim this one about 40 or 50mm I can take another 10-20g maybe.
The angle in the top barrel in not a problem at all, fits good. I'll take a picture later.




























tube thickness detail


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

sweet seatpost!! im still waiting for my vortex :madmax: 

paid in jan 6, sended in jan 13, and 22+ days to arrive! give me a break


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I'm annoyed that they don't ship to the states. I would have three of those by now.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

i just send them an email, to see if we can arrange shipping to the US.
i'll keep an update on shipping info


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

dinoadventures said:


> I'm annoyed that they don't ship to the states. I would have three of those by now.


They dont ship to the US? they have that option in the country list.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

bad news for us! they just repplied the e-mail:

Hi there, it is not the insurance on the shipping, it is for using the
product in the states. So I'm sorry we cannot sell to the states. 

Yours

Dave 

Superstar Components LTD / Tibolts.co.uk


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I don't suppose someone in the UK could compile a group buy, eh? 

It also begs the question about who is distributing the product domestically so that we may exchew the group buy procedure outright.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

FueLEX8 said:


> bad news for us! they just repplied the e-mail:
> 
> Hi there, it is not the insurance on the shipping, it is for using the
> product in the states. So I'm sorry we cannot sell to the states.
> ...


This is to balance the huge number of US sellers that don't ship to Europe. ...So much for the global market


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Im in the UK.... Generally Superstar has a bad rep here though to be honnest.


----------



## eddyhoole (Jan 21, 2009)

I got the cycle king, still going strong, best buy and better than the easton ec90 at least i think so!!!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> Im in the UK.... Generally Superstar has a bad rep here though to be honnest.


what do you mean? bad rep, representation, reputation, repacking, repairs, replys... ?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Well they took a beating a couple months back...

They sell brake pads - and the braking material was coming of the backing plate - causing alot of problems, leaving people with no brakes etc etc when in the middle of no where.

And they sell bottom brackets too which some people say are fine, others say they dont last, some failed after a couple of rides etc etc.


But these seatposts are just re-branded ones so no worries there :thumbsup: 

If anyone wants a seatpost i could probably help you out if your Stateside....


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I'm in. Let's get this going. 

They're out of 27.2x400, though.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I think its because they have new ones coming with new logos etc so these are the older ones.

Dunno how much the new ones will be.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

just look for these things on ebay. Type in Cycleking, and you will find several coming out of Hong Kong Ebay.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> just look for these things on ebay. Type in Cycleking, and you will find several coming out of Hong Kong Ebay.


Those aren't $32. They're more like twice that at the least.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

dinoadventures said:


> Those aren't $32. They're more like twice that at the least.


sorry i missed teh $32 part


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> Well they took a beating a couple months back...
> 
> They sell brake pads - and the braking material was coming of the backing plate - causing alot of problems, leaving people with no brakes etc etc when in the middle of no where.
> 
> ...


Could have been bad luck, or a bad production batch. But for de money we cant be very demanding. 
Anyway I hope they sell more bargain cool stuff for the bikes bcause I'll buy.  
They have some ceramic bearings that I might try...


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

wannabeRacer said:


> I wish CK will bring out a seatback size 34.9 x 350mm, as Ritchey WCS post is too expensive.


+1

with the straight CK I need to put the seat all the way back and I would need even more...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

you need a bigger frame


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

To be honnest i gave a very brief overview of the problems - i dont want to go into full details as i dont want to get owned by some lawyer etc. But i really really would recommend agaisnt it.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

FueLEX8 said:


> sweet seatpost!! im still waiting for my vortex :madmax:
> 
> paid in jan 6, sended in jan 13, and 22+ days to arrive! give me a break


Did you get yours yet? I'm considering ordering one but I need to know about how long it takes to show up.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

yes I already get it, it was shipped on the 13th and came home in the 21 so not as bad as expected.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

some photos


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

nice. i figured it would show up eventually as i had done business with the seller before. i think once i get that and remove the logos my build will be pretty done.

btw, mud in bike pics is always awesome.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

dinoadventures

how you will remove the logos? sandpaper .. please explain to me  

Thanks.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Nino said he did it with emory cloth and then reapplied clearcoat.

edit: i think NAPA auto parts would have it. Autozone only carries up to 2000 grit sandpaper which i think might still be too aggressive.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

2000 will be just fine, that will take long enough as it is.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*sandpaper...*



FueLEX8 said:


> dinoadventures
> 
> how you will remove the logos? sandpaper .. please explain to me
> 
> Thanks.


yes - you will need to remove the logos with sandpaper. i used about 280 if i'm right.any smoother and you will spend hours to get the logos off. it is really done easily. I did it under water so the paper doesn't fill up. after the logos are gone use some smooth paper to smoothen before you re-aply the laquer.
The whole procedure took me about 5-10 minutes only.

I did the same to my Token saddle. I like both without bold logos much better!


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

thanks nino,, i will try it.. i dont like the vortex logo


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Nino did you sand off the logo and re-clearcoated the upper section only (easy) , or did you remove the clearcoat from the entire seatpost lenght (pain in the xxx)?

In the first option, is there any chances of getting an ugly, uneven surface?
thanks


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ausable said:


> Nino did you sand off the logo and re-clearcoated the upper section only (easy) , or did you remove the clearcoat from the entire seatpost lenght (pain in the xxx)?
> 
> In the first option, is there any chances of getting an ugly, uneven surface?
> thanks


as you can see i just sanded the upper portion where the bold red logo was and just re-applied some laquer. the surface is as smooth as it was before. there's not much laquer needed to make it shiny again.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Nino, you used spray lacquer, correct?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

dinoadventures said:


> Nino, you used spray lacquer, correct?


yes sure. i used some spray-can laquer for automobiles. i would also have all the equippment for the real stuff but the cheap way worked well enough.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

polishing will be lighter


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



sergio_pt said:


> polishing will be lighter


that may be because polishing takes several hours, you loose weight because you sweat a lot so yes - it might be lighter in the end:thumbsup:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nino said:


> that may be because polishing takes several hours, you loose weight because you sweat a lot so yes - it might be lighter in the end:thumbsup:


If you have the proper tools it takes 2 minutes. :thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well..*



sergio_pt said:


> If you have the proper tools it takes 2 minutes. :thumbsup:


that's not polishing!

These logos are actually slim stickers under some clearcoat so you need o somehow get rid of them.polishing is just too smooth.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nino said:


> that's not polishing!
> 
> These logos are actually slim stickers under some clearcoat so you need o somehow get rid of them.polishing is just too smooth.


ok now.

Two ways to remove the logos: You sand down to the stickers take them out, fine sand again and polish.
Or as you did, replace the last step with laquer or varnish etc.

If the logos are print on the surface of the clearcoat they are easier to remove, just fine sand with water then polish.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

FueLEX8 whats the weight and size of your vertex post?


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

I don't know the weight of it, but the size is 31.6 x 350mm


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 24, 2008)

*Long Term Update?*

Any comments on how these are holding up over time? Looks like Cycle King now offers several sizes and models...


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Mine is holding up as to date without failures. I have been using it for one year-two months, racing and training in a hardtail. I'm very happy with the seatpost


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah my superstar clone is holding great too. Too bad superstar components doesn't sell any more of these seatposts.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> yeah my superstar clone is holding great too. Too bad superstar components doesn't sell any more of these seatposts.


I've got one of these SSC models as well, but I noticed a tiny bit of rust/pitting on the bolts, so i'm not quite sure whether they are actual titanium, or just steel.


----------

